# emplacement des barettes mémoire



## MacDominion (21 Octobre 2001)

Il n'y a que deux slots pour la RAM. Tu dois enlever une barette de 64 Mo et en mettre une de 256 Mo, tu auras donc un total de 320 Mo de RAM.
Ton iMac accepte deux barettes de 512 Mo, donc tu peux monter jusqu'à 1 Go de RAM.

Bye.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Merci infiniment!
Tu m'as donné toutes les infos nécessaires.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

C'est encore moi! Désolée, mais j'ai oublié de demander aux habitués ce qu'ils me conseillent pour acheter ma barette de mémoire. L'apple store ou ailleurs (souvent moins cher)?
Je sais qu'il y a eu des problèmes recemment avec la mise à jour du firmware des Mac.
Merci d'avance


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2001)

ailleurs, je vais pas te refiler les adresses mais un lien vers un sujet qui évoque les adresses internet les plus intéressantes pour de la RAM certifiée (sachant que les barrettes PC conviennent)
ce lien-ci par exemple
et celui-ci

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Bernard53 (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par leeloo dallas:
*C'est encore moi! Désolée, mais j'ai oublié de demander aux habitués ce qu'ils me conseillent pour acheter ma barette de mémoire. L'apple store ou ailleurs (souvent moins cher)?......
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-on acheter uniquement de la RAM sur l'AppleStore ? Je n'ai pas trouvé le lien.
Sinon il suffit de consulter les publicités des revues informatiques pour se faire rapidement une idée des prix pratiqués`.

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Salut à tous!
J'ai un Imac DV 400, que j'ai acheté avec 64 Mo de mémoire. L'an dernier, j'ai racheté une barette de 64 Mo que j'ai rajouté dans l'emplacement voulu.
Maintenant, je m'aperçois que 256Mo seraient nécessaire pour faire tourner toutes mes appli sans problèmes.
Donc, ma question est la suivante : suis-je obligée d'enlever celle de 64 Mo que j'ai rajoutée, ou bien y a-t-il un autre emplacement prévu pour mettre une troisième barette?
Et combien, mon IMac peut-il accepter de mémoire au max?
Merci d'avance.


----------

